# Raft Company for Sale



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

*more info*

I am not saying I am interested, but we need a little more info, this doesnt even say the general location. The only reason I know its in colorado is because of the area code. maybe list at least....

Name of Company
Location
what rivers run 
what boats

even some info may be you will get some bites that are worth while.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

A search of the phone number brings up this.

Colorado River Rafting - Whitewater Inflatable Kayaking


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Colorado River Guides, Inc.
We run the Colorado from Pumphouse to Dotsero and the Eagle Rivers.
Lots of boats, ik's gear, etc.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Check our website Colorado River Rafting - Whitewater Inflatable Kayaking to have quick glimpse of our company.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like a fun and well established company, wish you the best of luck and hopefully you can sell it to good people envolved in the rafting community.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Hoping for the same thing! It is a great company & we've had lots of fun with it.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

So how much are you asking for it?


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Nice to see so much interest in this company. Just so that CRG doesn't get ragged on too much, especially considering the last comment: normally when a business is for sale they decline to give details that would identify them specifically, such as the website above, their specific location etc. In many cases total sales or earnings are also not listed and are available only upon the approval of the potential buyers financial statement and stated intentions as well as a Non-Disclosure Agreement wherein you are legally bound not to release or profit by anything learned in the relationship. 

This pretty much makes any listing a point of curiosity, so I understand the questions. But please let CRG protect themselves from their competitors by allowing them to keep quiet as much as possible. 

If you are a serious buyer contact them directly and take it from there, as I have.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

eklars said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Nice to see so much interest in this company. Just so that CRG doesn't get ragged on too much, especially considering the last comment: normally when a business is for sale they decline to give details that would identify them specifically, such as the website above, their specific location etc. In many cases total sales or earnings are also not listed and are available only upon the approval of the potential buyers financial statement and stated intentions as well as a Non-Disclosure Agreement wherein you are legally bound not to release or profit by anything learned in the relationship.
> 
> This pretty much makes any listing a point of curiosity, so I understand the questions. But please let CRG protect themselves from their competitors by allowing them to keep quiet as much as possible.
> ...


 
I totally agree!!!


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

It must be tough marketing Pumphouse as "whitewater" rafting when there are only two rapids.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Well, We love what we do - we love the Colorado River - high or low - and have a great time taking young, old & in-between safely on the river.


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

My rafting life started on those stretches long ago as a newbie guide. As CRG stated you can have the ENTIRE family on the same trip and introduce them to the river. Even had the Grampa patriarch of a HUGE farm family reunion in my boat wearing his overalls and cowboy boots (bucket boat ) at 83 years old.


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

FrankC said:


> It must be tough marketing Pumphouse as "whitewater" rafting when there are only two rapids.[/Q
> 
> CRG is a great company with an amazing track record! I really hope they are successful in finding a good buyer. What most people don’t realize is that more people go down Pumphouse commercially than private. I was in a BLM meeting last spring and my memory is a little foggy but if I remember right there was 60,000 some commercial user days and 40,000 private user days. Again don’t hold me to those numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

*have fun dealing with the BLM....whoever wants to invest in a rafting business...BLM employees are like rats jumping from a sinking ship...alll employees are new and dont even know their own policies..much less really give a damn about river rafting companies. Of course I will get flack on this one..guess what..I'm correct*


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

*sorry..one last heads up to buyers of a rafting company with BLM permits..With your permit....you can only take the amount of people down the river that the company did (on avergae year ) before you...( Co transferring the permit from.) (Historical Use )*
*This mean ZERO chance to grow or add more people.....this is 100% truth..go ahead and respond to this one BLM..whatcha got?*


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Are there any rivers in Colorado that are open to new permits, or is there a moratorium on new permits statewide?


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

That is not my understanding. You shouldn't exceed #'s the 1st year, after that it is up for review & as long as you are behaving, there is usually not an issue. All sections of rivers, BLM, USFS & any other government "controlled" river seems to always be at the discretion of the issuing authority and their interpretation. It is certainly something you need to talk to governing agency about & understand before any purchase.


----------



## peakone (Apr 5, 2008)

ducksrus said:


> *sorry..one last heads up to buyers of a rafting company with BLM permits..With your permit....you can only take the amount of people down the river that the company did (on avergae year ) before you...( Co transferring the permit from.) (Historical Use )*
> *This mean ZERO chance to grow or add more people.....this is 100% truth..go ahead and respond to this one BLM..whatcha got?*


 
Im not sure this applies to the Upper C. and to CRG please pm mail. I just tried to call but was unable to leave a message - no answer?


----------



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

User days are a discretion of the authorized officer of that field office, depending on goals set in management plans, etc. Permit transfers can be limited to historical use, but that is also at discretion of the office. Our office does not limit user days, even upon transfers; an adjoining office does. So for my office, you do not speak a "truth". And I have been here for 4 seasons and still going, trying to get better and better at learning the rules and helping outfitters understand them. Following government rules is never "fun" but I would like to think that most of the outfitters that work with me for their permit administration don't feel like I'm a rat. If they do, I hope they tell me, so I increase my standing to dog.
p.s. If you call the BLM office where you are interested in buying a rafting company, I'm sure they will tell you the rules so you can make a good decision.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

You should be able to call - 970-638-9742


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks T!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sounds like Ducks R Us has had some bad experiences with BLM. While I've never dealt with them professionally, I have had only positive experiences with the BLM staff in this area, Teri included. Thanks guys.


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the great comments & information. I'm back, sorry if I didn't reply to you quickly enough. Please call or email.


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

*blm's story changes every day..all i am saying..if you purchase a rafting company..blm will , and has "pulled" permits from outfitters with "no" warning for non use..and has held outfitters to historic use on permit transfers as late as 1/1/2011. (if you are a prvate boater..then you have very little experience with BLM ) and their ever changing policies. For the BLM to "admit" ...Historic river use on permit transfers is at their "disrection" clearly shows what I am warning everybody of and proves there is no concrete policy and a future of commercial rafting hangs on "discrection" ? really....l*


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Ducks,
It looks like you were selling a raft company about this time last year. How did that go? I am guessing that Teri's cohorts at the BLM for that area pulled the Gore permits when you tried to transfer them? Would love to hear the story, PM me if you'd prefer to keep it quiet. I ask because I have an active interest in buying a raft company.


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

are you the guys who got Raven's stash?


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Not sure who you are talking to - we did not get Raven's stash. We are still trying to sell our company though.


----------



## ccombs (Mar 17, 2004)

willieWAO said:


> are you the guys who got Raven's stash?


Willie I think masters bought up raven.


----------



## moetown (May 8, 2007)

*Always get it in writing*

Never, ever take someone's word when your life hangs in the balance.

In this case the only thing I would say to the BLM over the phone is, "can I come over and talk to you in person?" Then I would be prompt and prepared with my questions, tape record the conversation(because memory is not the gospel), and write my understanding of the conversation in an email for an exact clarification from the official person in question in writing. Of course, making sure he/she is the official authority on the matter do not proceed until you receive a letter back confirming exactly as you understood.

Oral conversations are worthless except for a temporary piece of mind. When the cloud of understanding blows by, don't be caught in your birthday suit Unless you just bought a hot springs in Colorado Then broke and warm aint so bad

Brady


----------



## ducksrus (Oct 4, 2010)

well said moetown


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

Hard for me to believe that BLM doesn't have written procedures for this kind of thing. Every other DOI component has an extensive body of policy regulating commercial operations. They have to have something to fall back on for decision-making reference, and to handle appeals of their actions. 

Seems to me the thing to do would be to obtain the applicable published regulations and policies, and use them as a starting point for evaluating the future business environment. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## Boater212 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like a great oportunity for someone looking for a change in lifestyle.


----------



## Boater212 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Still for sale?*

Still for sale?


----------



## CRG (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes


----------

